# Dầu Tràm đánh tan nổi lo bệnh vặt ngày tết



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (29/1/19)

Ngày lễ lớn của dân tộc, nhà nhà đón tết quây quần bên nhau vui vẻ, không ai mong muốn đón cái tết với những bệnh vặt như cảm cúm, ho, sổ mủi. Trong đó trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ là những đối tượng được quan tâm hơn cả, bởi vì những bệnh vặt đó khiến trẻ rất khó chịu hay quấy khóc làm mất đi không khí ngày tết vui vẻ.




Nhưng từ khi có Dầu Tràm Con Yêu trong gia đình thì những bệnh vặt dường như không còn phải lo lắng, các mẹ đã sử dụng dầu tràm con yêu đều có chung một cảm nhận về sản phẩm: là những bệnh vặt đều không còn xuất hiện ở gia đình, cùng với đó hương thơm rất dễ chịu được các bé yêu thích.

Hơn thế nữa việc sử dụng sản phẩm không gây kích ứng da cũng như nóng da như các loại dầu thông thường, bởi đây là sản phẩm đến từ thiên nhiên an toàn và lành tính đã được bộ y tế cấp giấy chứng nhận.
Chính vì thế tết vui vẻ, tết sum vầy, tết ấm áp khi có Dầu Tràm Con Yêu, các mẹ có thể dễ dàng mua sản phẩm mà không cần phải lo lắng, hiện nay sản phẩm đã được bày bán rộng khắp toàn quốc thông qua các cơ sở uy tín như shop con cưng, shop trẻ thơ, pharmacity, ministop và một số quầy thuốc trên toàn quốc.
Các mẹ có thể mua Dầu Tràm Con Yêu thông qua 2 cách:

Online thông qua Fanpage: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu
Trực tiếp thông qua cơ sở uy tín: Dầu tràm - tinh dầu tràm - dàu tràm nguyên chất - Dầu tràm huế
Mọi thắc mắc các mẹ có thể liên hệ trực tiếp.
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315


----------

